# Hop Growing in 1930s US, an account



## stux (30/1/15)

Interesting read from the perspective of a 1930s hop farmer

http://kaser.com/BlogicallyYours/2012/07/20/not-innocent-ervin-and-life-on-the-farm-part-1/


----------

